# My Bubblegum update pictures



## 2Dog (Sep 24, 2009)

Here is my soon to be chopped lady just waiting for the trichs to turn amber...she is getting heavy..


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 24, 2009)

Patients grasshoppa !  woohooo those babie look good


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 24, 2009)

yes yes yes...she sure is purdy tho.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 24, 2009)

I think I may need to tie her stems up I dont want any breaking..opinions please? ty


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 24, 2009)

Almost party time 2Dog


----------



## the chef (Sep 24, 2009)

Holy jesus 2dog! I'll be right over to help.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 24, 2009)

thanks...she is getting huge...no wonder I dream of big buds. first plant I ever bought...makes me want to cry.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 24, 2009)

Definately wouldnt hurt ?   plus you know the old saying........ better safe than sorry


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 24, 2009)

I agree. tomorrow I will be tying her. want to see my sativa guys? 5.5 feet of beauty...


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 24, 2009)

here my super berry. she is a lot younger than the bubblegum. she smells spicy.


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 24, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> Here is my soon to be chopped lady just waiting for the trichs to turn amber...she is getting heavy..


BEAUTIFUL !!!  How much into amber will you let Her go ?


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 24, 2009)

well so far she has none...I will cut her in batches probably getting a couple stages..


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ohhh so nice...... !


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 24, 2009)

thanks guys I appreciate it. hope it turns out well for smoking..right now it smells different than it did a month ago...wonder what it will smell like cured, hopefully sweet..she has been sweet smelling.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 24, 2009)

the sativa almost smells like pepper..


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 24, 2009)

the sativa was a bit droopy after being replanted but she was way too big for her other pot..growing again now tho. had a few yellow leaves. I had bent her earlier in the season and the branches I bent are the tallest ones you see and have "joints" where I bent them making them seem very strong..makes me want to bend the crap out of my satvivas I will try to get a picture of the joint tomorrow..anyone seen what Im talking about?


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 24, 2009)

I love that smell


----------



## 420benny (Sep 25, 2009)

Looking good. I know what you mean about the joint. They heal over and leave a story behind.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 25, 2009)

very cool isnt that benny? I feel like they made the plant much stronger and thought is was interesting that those are the tallest points now.


----------



## frankcos (Sep 25, 2009)

gorgeous plants 2dog.great job.happy tokin.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks frankcos! I nicknamed her Dolly..she is so stacked she can hardly stand.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome...Awesome...2Dog!!

Can you show a pic after you tie her up? I want to see your approach!
I have a feeling I will need to do that to my 7ft. sativa. 

Thanks and keep it green


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 25, 2009)

sure will...once I do it lol. I am going to go out later today I think...maybe tomorrow. She is outside so I will have to post a few of my flower trellis' by her and tie her to them..it wont be pretty but hopefully it works. I am nervous to hurt her so I am waiting for hubby to help me.


----------



## Yellowjacket (Oct 2, 2009)

And the pics?

YJ


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 2, 2009)

ah yes...I totally spaced. I will post them tomorrow as soon as the sun is out....and Im awake..


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Oct 3, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I think I may need to tie her stems up I dont want any breaking..opinions please? ty


 
Arrows?  Pointy end to lance the soil really quickly with minimal damage, a noch on the end to tie string or twist ties to, the feathered end is a good resting place to line up the buds on, and practice arrows from the wallmart or like that are cheap.  I got a TON of them at a garage sale, they work well.

Nice plants.  I want that pheno.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 3, 2009)

ok peeps..I didnt have any arrows but I did get some brand new bamboo stake trellis things at a yardsale..I stuck it in the middle as far from root base as possible then sunk it in. Then I used chritmas wrap ribbon (the shiny kind which I know planes may be able to see but I am legal and they keep the birds off my buds... I didnt tie so much for breakage as for letting light in and taking a tiny bit of weight off a few branches...this plant should be ready soon. Look at how much more yellow her leaves are..she will look naked soon


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 3, 2009)

my polly...


----------



## dekgib (Oct 3, 2009)

sweet pics and let us know how it turns out


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 22, 2009)

dek it turned out great. the bubblegum is a lighter more high type of feel. the pk is def the winner with dense sweet buds that get u stoned...I will be discontinuing the BG and keeping the PK as a mom. I got over a pound from 4 plants and the BG was only about 3.5 ounces of it even though it was the biggest plant. The kush is way heavier. they only got to about 1.5-2 feet and man they gave me lots. I am very happy with the results of my first grow.   still have to keif my leaves waiting for my box to come.


----------



## umbra (Oct 22, 2009)

nice job. i just finished growing the white x '97 bubblegum. it was frosty and had a real hard kick, but yield was not that great.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 22, 2009)

for the size of that momma it really dried light...the pk on the other hand stayed heavy...thanks for the kudos umbra it means a lot coming from u who grows the best of the best!! hubby swore I weighed wrong but I put the weight on each and every jar and it was rechecked and accurate..


----------



## IRISH (Oct 22, 2009)

woo-hoo 2 Dog. you go girl. ...

very nice harvest. congrats fem grower... ...


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 22, 2009)

thank you...I owe it all to help on this forum..I just realised I have over watered my sativa...whoopsy! the buds are great but the leaves are another story lol...my autos are budding nicely I see the trichs on those so much more clearly it is funny.


----------



## FUM (Oct 25, 2009)

There filling out very real nicely. Good job 2Dog. What are you waiting for on your trichs, 50/50 ?


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

very  nice  *2Dog*....I  see how ya  came  upi  with  ya  name:giggle:   they  cute


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks 4U...they are my babies...I had two bigger dogs then I got three small chiweenie sibs...


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 25, 2009)

HI 2dog...

VERY nice plants...  It looks like a happy holiday season at the 2dog house...   Ho ho ho...

Peace!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 25, 2009)

I hope so...I decorate the day after thanksgiving...sometimes the weekend before..this year I have even more stuff. Every year after the holiday I go and buy tons of stuff on 75% off sometimes 90 and get it almost free...I have so many light up reindeers...they have to go on the roof so teenagers dont steal em....It will be hecka funny to watch my hubby and bro put them up after taking down the halloween lights...While I am stoned on the ground saying this way, that way, no humping reindeers~ hehe


----------



## leafminer (Oct 26, 2009)

Great results. Thanks for the smoke report too. Always looking around for great strains.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 1, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I hope so...I decorate the day after thanksgiving...sometimes the weekend before..this year I have even more stuff. Every year after the holiday I go and buy tons of stuff on 75% off sometimes 90 and get it almost free...I have so many light up reindeers...they have to go on the roof so teenagers dont steal em....It will be hecka funny to watch my hubby and bro put them up after taking down the halloween lights...While I am stoned on the ground saying this way, that way, no humping reindeers~ hehe


 
My vote is for the humping reindeers!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 2, 2009)

^ hey, i got some of those too^  ... nice take 2dog...


----------



## Killuminati420 (Nov 3, 2009)

damnnnn 2dog you're set for a while! sounds dank, im curently am smokin OGkush from outdoor southern oregon, sooo dank!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~eace:~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 3, 2009)

you would be amazed how quickly smoke goes in my house lol...even with the jars I feel the need to keep growing and going..my limit is 6 pounds can u imagine???


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Nov 4, 2009)

Great looking nugs 2Dog!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

why thank you...I am happy with them. the purple always works no matter how much I have smoked that day..it's amazing. never dissapoints or hurts to smoke my friends comment was so stoney and smooth...I cannot wait to grow it again when my clone is ready to clone lol....


----------



## Locked (Nov 4, 2009)

Damn girl... I shld hve come trick or treating by your house....you got some yummies in them jars.....


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

u should have ham we would have smoked ourselves silly,. we have become so atrtached to the purp I am getting whined at for not having more ready right away...lord forbid people have to smoke nl or some other nice strain..lol


----------



## Locked (Nov 4, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> u should have ham we would have smoked ourselves silly,. we have become so atrtached to the purp I am getting whined at for not having more ready right away...lord forbid people have to smoke nl or some other nice strain..lol



Sounds like some spoiled peeps.......


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

seriously...I cannot wait until my autos are done I have some low ryder 2's that look very crystally! thanksgiving I will be smoking it. ahhhhhhhhh so excited. I love this time of year...love it.


----------



## the chef (Nov 4, 2009)

UUUhh.....Party at 2dogs...cost..putting up lights...payment...2dog in a lawnchair with a camcorder, all buzzed out, watching us fall off the roof...Hmm maybe an afv moment. Makes my mouth water looking at all the jars. Congrats and thank fer the smoke report! Was wondering about the bg, is the only reason you are dicontinuing it is because of yeild or taste? Try not to let ol hubby go to far to the right.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

it was discontinued simply because I would rather have more purple than the BG. although I do have a seed....so I can always redo it. I love smoking it but the pk is awesome. plus I am working on nl and a lot of other strains which is harder than growing 20 of one plant....the pk also produced a lot more bud in a much smaller space great for limits on grow area especially with high numbers..that and the BG had a few seeds. I have only seen two but hubby instantly was like oh a seed...I was happy to see it. save the genes. it was outdoors and bees and butterflies were on them I am sure it was pollenated a bit..wonder what the seed is mixed with eh??


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow - much respect 2dog.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 6, 2009)

aww thanks OHC...I owe it all to the good genetics and the help I get on MP!  I know for  FACT I wouldnt have as good of bud without this site.


----------



## umbra (Nov 6, 2009)

makes real good christmas gifts...hint, hint nudge, nudge...know what I mean wink, wink


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 6, 2009)

Amazing 2dog, just awesome!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks God...and Umbra for some reason lol I am SURE your bud is better than mine...


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 6, 2009)

great looking harvest, 2Dog!


----------



## FUM (Nov 6, 2009)

Very good job there lady. It's easy to see that you've put allot of love and work into your ladies. Isn't it fun though. Peace out


----------



## MichiganDude (Nov 22, 2009)

Love that bubblegum!  Them pics making my mouth water!


----------

